# Tear Stains all over my dog face !



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Hello , im really on SHOCK ! 

i cant do anything more ! why that happen to me  , around mouth all is black i dont know why !

anyone had the same thing ?*


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Don't worry about this too much. Your dog should out-grow some of this as he/she gets older. If this really bothers you, you can always trim off the discolored fur.

Its best not to use harsh chemicals to "whiten" your dog's fur. Its better to use holistic approaches (filtered water, naturally processed foods without dyes, etc) and not use quick solutions (i.e. whitening shampoos).


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Don't worry about this too much. Your dog should out-grow some of this as he/she gets older. If this really bothers you, you can always trim off the discolored fur.
> 
> Its best not to use harsh chemicals to "whiten" your dog's fur. Its better to use holistic approaches (filtered water, naturally processed foods without dyes, etc) and not use quick solutions (i.e. whitening shampoos).


in the future that will be better ?


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

do u know any foods without dyes , can u give me names pls ?


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

My kids are on a grain-free diet because the grain was causing Yuki to itch and gave him tear stain. I also keep the fur around his eyes and mouth trimmed and use "Well&Good Eye wipes for dogs" once a day. They also only drink bottled water because our tap water isn't safe to drink. It doesn't go away fast, but if you get rid of it naturally, it won't come back fast, either.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Rainw said:


> My kids are on a grain-free diet because the grain was causing Yuki to itch and gave him tear stain. I also keep the fur around his eyes and mouth trimmed and use "Well&Good Eye wipes for dogs" once a day. They also only drink bottled water because our tap water isn't safe to drink. It doesn't go away fast, but if you get rid of it naturally, it won't come back fast, either.


But is there surgical or chemical way ?


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello. I noticed that the tear staining has a red tinge. That could be a type of yeast infection especially if it has an odor. Sometimes dogs will get that on their paws if they lick them a lot You should ask a vet. If your pup has not been or neutered yet (sorry not sure if he is male or female) you can ask the vet to make sure his tear ducts are not plugged when he/she is under anesthesia. 
As for normal tear staining and prevention. Most dogs have some tear stains while they are teething. But this seems like quite a bit. I use metal feeding dishes, water bottle (like a gerbal). This keeps their beard dry. I use bottled or filtered water, I keep the hair that is affected cut very short. My rosie has learned to sit very still and let me trim the hair in the corner of her eyes with a curved pair of blunt nose siccors ( but you could use a small personal trimmer 10.00 ) I also clean their face daily and use a flea come to get out the eye goop. I tell my girls face,...face or eye,...eyes so they get the idea that it is only going to be a quick minute. Good luck and don't be afraid to trim Kotshi's mustache or beard off it will grow back. Hopefully nice and white!


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Gabbee15 said:


> Hello. I noticed that the tear staining has a red tinge. That could be a type of yeast infection especially if it has an odor. Sometimes dogs will get that on their paws if they lick them a lot You should ask a vet. If your pup has not been or neutered yet (sorry not sure if he is male or female) you can ask the vet to make sure his tear ducts are not plugged when he/she is under anesthesia.
> As for normal tear staining and prevention. Most dogs have some tear stains while they are teething. But this seems like quite a bit. I use metal feeding dishes, water bottle (like a gerbal). This keeps their beard dry. I use bottled or filtered water, I keep the hair that is affected cut very short. My rosie has learned to sit very still and let me trim the hair in the corner of her eyes with a curved pair of blunt nose siccors ( but you could use a small personal trimmer 10.00 ) I also clean their face daily and use a flea come to get out the eye goop. I tell my girls face,...face or eye,...eyes so they get the idea that it is only going to be a quick minute. Good luck and don't be afraid to trim Kotshi's mustache or beard off it will grow back. Hopefully nice and white!


thank you so much


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I also suggest a drip bottle, like what a gerbil or hamster drinks from. My girl had tear stains until her puppy teeth were removed when she was spayed but she never had tear stains all over her face. I think the stains on your puppy's mouth may be from drinking from a bowl. If you can find something like this, it may help.

http://smile.amazon.com/NEWSTYLE-Water-Bottle-Feeder-Height-Adjustable/dp/B01DEV74SW?ie=UTF8&keywords=dog%20drip%20water%20bottle&qid=1463442824&ref_=sr_1_15&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-15


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe this store can help..Says it's in Moldova..
https://knowingmoldova.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/mister-dog-pet-shop-in-the-center-of-chisinau/


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe this store can help..Says it's in Moldova..
> https://knowingmoldova.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/mister-dog-pet-shop-in-the-center-of-chisinau/


Omg LOL , thats where i shave for Gouchi hahahaha thats the place


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Steph_L said:


> I also suggest a drip bottle, like what a gerbil or hamster drinks from. My girl had tear stains until her puppy teeth were removed when she was spayed but she never had tear stains all over her face. I think the stains on your puppy's mouth may be from drinking from a bowl. If you can find something like this, it may help.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/NEWSTYLE-Wa...463442824&ref_=sr_1_15&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-15


But on what gonna help him that?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Fozi1993 said:


> But on what gonna help him that?


The drink bottle won't make the staining better. You can't get rid of a stain, that's why it's called a stain. You can shave his face and start over though. By keeping the face dry all the time, he shouldn't get new water stains around his mouth. Because his face is wet a lot from either drinking from a bowl or his tears, he could get skin infections. Someone had mentioned yeast which a fungal infection. The red stains are a sign of yeast infection. Has a vet seen the stains?

You said in your other thread that you are going back to Israel soon. I would have the dog's face cut really short for now. It may not be pretty but it'll look a lot better than a stained face. Chemicals to try and fix the staining can be dangerous, especially if a vet doesn't give them to you. If it is like bleach and whitens the hair, what do you think it does to the eyes? It's too sensitive of an area to use chemicals or medications without a vet helping. When you get to Israel, I would schedule to meet with a vet to talk about surgery to clean out the tear ducts, remove any puppy teeth that haven't come out yet depending on how old he is, and spaying/neutering. Daisy had 11 puppy teeth removed when she was spayed at 8 months old and she never got new stains. I just cut all the stained hair and she's all white now.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Steph_L said:


> The drink bottle won't make the staining better. You can't get rid of a stain, that's why it's called a stain. You can shave his face and start over though. By keeping the face dry all the time, he shouldn't get new water stains around his mouth. Because his face is wet a lot from either drinking from a bowl or his tears, he could get skin infections. Someone had mentioned yeast which a fungal infection. The red stains are a sign of yeast infection. Has a vet seen the stains?
> 
> You said in your other thread that you are going back to Israel soon. I would have the dog's face cut really short for now. It may not be pretty but it'll look a lot better than a stained face. Chemicals to try and fix the staining can be dangerous, especially if a vet doesn't give them to you. If it is like bleach and whitens the hair, what do you think it does to the eyes? It's too sensitive of an area to use chemicals or medications without a vet helping. When you get to Israel, I would schedule to meet with a vet to talk about surgery to clean out the tear ducts, remove any puppy teeth that haven't come out yet depending on how old he is, and spaying/neutering. Daisy had 11 puppy teeth removed when she was spayed at 8 months old and she never got new stains. I just cut all the stained hair and she's all white now.


So yea , right now im on moldova i went 2 days ago to vet and he said that because his teething he said its just about time ! 
but i dont believe him i dunno why , next month im flying back to israel and i think i l visit good doctor their much better than moldova  ....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

While tear staining is normal while teething this seems excessive. I would definitely clean out the eyes every single day & try to keep the face dry. You can use corn or potato starch on the hair (don't get it in the eyes) to help dry it---don't over-do it or it will cake on the nose. Be sure to try the contact lens cleaner solution AROUND the outside of the eyes---never in them. I use Bausch & Lomb called ReNeu. You can get it at the pharmacy here. If you can't find it---PM me your address & I will get some for you. You can also use Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo around the eyes on the facial hair. Wash it every day & clean out the black gunk a few times each day. I think that with thorough & regular cleaning each day it will look better. I do think he needs the advice of a good vet or animal ophthalmologist. Let us know how it goes. My Lisi had quite a lot of staining as a pup but is ok now.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> While tear staining is normal while teething this seems excessive. I would definitely clean out the eyes every single day & try to keep the face dry. You can use corn or potato starch on the hair (don't get it in the eyes) to help dry it---don't over-do it or it will cake on the nose. Be sure to try the contact lens cleaner solution AROUND the outside of the eyes---never in them. I use Bausch & Lomb called ReNeu. You can get it at the pharmacy here. If you can't find it---PM me your address & I will get some for you. You can also use Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo around the eyes on the facial hair. Wash it every day & clean out the black gunk a few times each day. I think that with thorough & regular cleaning each day it will look better. I do think he needs the advice of a good vet or animal ophthalmologist. Let us know how it goes. My Lisi had quite a lot of staining as a pup but is ok now.


*
Thanks for all your supports really without you i wouldnt know what to do , 
im doing what you said and i l keep doing , thanks again !*


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Gentle*



Fozi1993 said:


> *
> Thanks for all your supports really without you i wouldnt know what to do ,
> im doing what you said and i l keep doing , thanks again !*


Remember, be very gentle and careful. Any irritation to the eyes will cause him to tear more which will cause more staining!


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Polly's mom said:


> Remember, be very gentle and careful. Any irritation to the eyes will cause him to tear more which will cause more staining!


Yes i understand , i will take care promis you  , thanks


----------

